# Sxk exocet



## morras (3/6/18)

Elo

Does anyone have stock of the sxk exocet please ?


----------



## Cornelius (4/6/18)

try from @Kaos at Vcorp vaping


----------



## morras (4/6/18)

Thanks bud , checked the site , out of stock

Also looking for accesories like pouches and pannels , any ideas ?


----------



## Cornelius (4/6/18)

morras said:


> Thanks bud , checked the site , out of stock
> 
> Also looking for accesories like pouches and pannels , any ideas ?



You can check Sir vape and Noon Clouds.


----------

